# Are these good cat rods too



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

This link ---> http://www.royalcarp.com/scripts/prodList.asp?idCategory=47

*1 Rod Pod X2 Eco (3 Swingers included) 2 Rods Ultimate Majesty Carp 12 feet 2.25lb 2 Reels Ultimate Free System (Baitrunner) 2 Bit Alarm Ultimate Striker LSi Blue *










I'd like something that can handle both cats and carp...
THANKS in advance


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

anyone??


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Those will work fine for most normal catfishing you want to do but I wouldn't make it a practice in trying to land very large flatheads with them. They do have a very soft tip in order to not pull a hook on the soft mouth of a carp when it gives you that last minute run at the bank. 

Don't get me wrong you can land giant cats on them no problem, the problem will come when you are in a tight situation like a small river and the cats is running towards a major snag, it is a little bit harder to control them with these rods. Keep in mind for that kind of fishing you will need a very heavy rod like a large catmax or bigcat or something like that. Those rods compared to the typical Ugly Stick type rod that most people use to go after channels and small flats will hold its on no problem. If you plan to target larger cats you may want to upgrade the rods no matter what you are using.

I have a nice BigCat I got at Bass Pro a last year during the spring sale that I have yet to use. It is almost to heavy to make the normal fishing I do any fun. Keep in mind I do plan to hit the Muskingum this year to go after some larger cats and I will probably use that one then. 

The rod pods and the bite alarms will be fine to use with that pole as well. I am surprised more catfishermen dont use the pod/alarm type of setup as of yet. It may become more of a common occurance though, rumur is a pretty popular central ohio tackle shop that specializes in catting gear is looking into offering those kind of setups in the very near future. They are great for night fishing, I use mine for channel cats all the time.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

THANKS Miso...
That pretty much answers every question I had and even more...
What do you concider larger cats? 10+ 20+ 30+ or ?
I was thinking of getting this setup the price looks great and so does the 3 rod setup too which is the one I might get due to rod/reel failure would still leave me another pole to use...


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Extremely large cats are 40+ in my book. I still consider 15+ lb big but I am comforatble landing them on my normal gear.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Opinion

If shore fishing the Ohio River you will need to cast out weights of 6 oz plus the bait at times. If going by the recomended lure rating on the rod a 2-6 oz and 3-8 oz is even better. From what I've seen anything under that is like pushing a chain when casting with those weights.

<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Those rods would work fine for channel catting where ya had some room and also flatheads and blues under 10lbs. 2.25 lb test curve is pretty soft as Miso said. I would take a look at the Tica surf rods. You can get them from 7' all the way to 12'. and ounce ratings of 1/2-2 all the way up to 4-10. The price range on the rods is $52-$86 so pretty affordable. My uncle has the 9' model and it is really nice. Soft tip with plenty of backbone. I don't know where ya live but Fisherman's Warehouse in Columbus carries some of these rods if you wanna see them in person or you can go to www.digitaldagger.com click on Tica under "Rods" and then scroll down to "TICA UEHA Series Graphite Surf Rod with Cork Grips". These rods would be great for any kind of catfishing or carping and come in spinning and casting models. I am looking into getting a 9' for smaller waters to go with my 9' Fenwick surf rod.

Jake


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I also have a Quantum Big Cat and a Berkely E-cat rod w/ quantum Iron 430's on them. I would not recommend those unless you are goin after BIG cats, dont have to cast real far, you are fishing in a really brushy area, or are casting really big baits. Like Miso said most of the time those rods are over kill and take the fun out of it. I think the one rod is rated for 12 oz. It all depends what and where you are fishing though. Good Luck.

Jake


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

If these rods are made for carp then why would they not handle fish 30lbs or better?
Maybe I should not get these then... anyone?


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Atrkyhntr

RODS

What type of Catfish & size do you want the Rods for?

Are you going to bankfish the Ohio River, etc. or just lakes?

REELS

Get spare spools? (if fishing the river for big Flats, Snags snags & snags/heavy line there for the Flats).


<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I am looking for something that will handle carp more then catfish... I will only fish a few times for cats but 30-40 times for carp... I was just wondering if these rods would handle a big cat too...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

clyde,they should work fine if that's the case.at least if you're fishing fairly open water.as baitkiller and fishinnut said,they aren't really the ticket for big fish in snaggy water,or where you need lots of weight to keep big baits down(or tight quarters).as for size of fish,you can land big fish on light tackle.it's just a different game in which you have to play them out with the rod,line and reel,rather than with brute force on heavier tackle.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I favor the 8' rods for both carp and cats. I don't care for the longer rods for anything, but that is my personal choice. I rig my 8' cat rods up for carp and do quit well , and I also know they will haul in the big boys (cats ) Most big cats are in cover , and thoses long rods will not turn them in time. But from what you say, you will only use them on a 40-1 ratio , which will be fine... CATKING ...............


----------

